# Food Safety News Sun 12/29/2019



## daveomak.fs (Dec 29, 2019)

Food Safety News
Sun 12/29/2019 4:02 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Import alerts include frog legs, pig ears, seafood*
By News Desk on Dec 29, 2019 12:05 am The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click on the links to view the full alerts. Import Alert Description URL...  Continue Reading


----------

